# A ridaje



## Carola (1 Marzo 2022)

Mi ha scritto mia figlia 38 di febbre ieir e stata con bimbi tutto il giorno sulle piste da sci all aperto ovviamente  e in ovovia  molti moccolosi come sempre sono i bimbi  per cui soffiava nasini ecc ecc
Dovrebbe partire oggi x università e sarà covid sarà influenza ?? Le ho detto fatti un tampone casalingo ...
Che palle !!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Che incubo...
Ma dai... sarà semplicemente influenza...spero per lei!!!


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

potrebbe aver anche solo semplicemente preso freddo dai


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2022)

Si faceva molto freddo in montagna 
Sperem

più che altro x nn perdere lezioni ecc


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Che faccia finta di nulla e continui con la sua vita di sempre. Non faccia nessun tampone. Quando passa la febbre, si rimette in piedi e positiva o meno fa quello che deve fare.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che faccia finta di nulla e continui con la sua vita di sempre. Non faccia nessun tampone. Quando passa la febbre, si rimette in piedi e positiva o meno fa quello che deve fare.


Dipende. Se non ha fatto la 3 dose conviene farlo, così se risulta positiva, se la scansa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto mia figlia 38 di febbre ieir e stata con bimbi tutto il giorno sulle piste da sci all aperto ovviamente  e in ovovia  molti moccolosi come sempre sono i bimbi  per cui soffiava nasini ecc ecc
> Dovrebbe partire oggi x università e sarà covid sarà influenza ?? Le ho detto fatti un tampone casalingo ...
> Che palle !!


Mio figlio febbre alta 4 giorni tosse e gola. Più di metà classe  a casa. Tutti negativi


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende. Se non ha fatto la 3 dose conviene farlo, così se risulta positiva, se la scansa.


Al di là della questione vaccino, entrare nel circolo burocratico della positività al Covid a me ed alla mia famiglia anche se io non mi sono ammalato ha creato solo casini.
Se oggi dovessi avere dei sintomi riconducibili al Covid, in accordo con la mia famiglia non lo direi a nessuno.
Continuerei a venire al lavoro, a fare la mia vita, a vedere l’amante.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende. Se non ha fatto la 3 dose conviene farlo, così se risulta positiva, se la scansa.


 Ha fatto tutte e le tre dosi


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al di là della questione vaccino, entrare nel circolo burocratico della positività al Covid a me ed alla mia famiglia anche se io non mi sono ammalato ha creato solo casini.
> Se oggi dovessi avere dei sintomi riconducibili al Covid, in accordo con la mia famiglia non lo direi a nessuno.
> Continuerei a venire al lavoro, a fare la mia vita, a vedere l’amante.


qui in toscana con 10 giorni ti passa la paura


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio febbre alta 4 giorni tosse e gola. Più di metà classe  a casa. Tutti negativi


si effettivamente c'è ancora anche la vecchia cara influenza


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui in toscana con 10 giorni ti passa la paura


Non è la paura di cui parlo ma della menata burocratica della negativizzazione. In questo momento ho più paura per altro che non per il Covid che bene o male oramai sappiamo cos’è.


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è la paura di cui parlo ma della menata burocratica della negativizzazione. In questo momento ho più paura per altro che non per il Covid che bene o male oramai sappiamo cos’è.


qua a mio figlio è bastato un tampone in farmacia alla fine dei  10 gg e il giorno dopo gìà aveva il nuovo GP


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> qua a mio figlio è bastato un tampone in farmacia alla fine dei  10 gg e il giorno dopo gìà aveva il nuovo GP


Ai miei figli il GP e pure ai miei colleghi, è rimasto attivo per tutta la positività al Covid, durata circa un mese tra l’uno e l’altro. Poi quando ci e‘ arrivato il documento che certificava la fine dell’isolamento, hanno disattivato i GP.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è la paura di cui parlo ma della menata burocratica della negativizzazione. In questo momento ho più paura per altro che non per il Covid che bene o male oramai sappiamo cos’è.


sì, ma in toscana basta il rapido in farmacia, quindi qui che hanno fatto: molecolare all'asl per confermare la positività, dopo 10 giorni rapido in farmacia che è meno sensibile, per uscire dalla quarantena. dove vivo io l'hanno fatto quasi tutti quelli con un po' di raffreddore che si volevano evitare la terza dose



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ai miei figli il GP e pure ai miei colleghi, è rimasto attivo per tutta la positività al Covid, durata circa un mese tra l’uno e l’altro. Poi quando ci e‘ arrivato il documento che certificava la fine dell’isolamento, hanno disattivato i GP.


pure a mio cognato, poi dopo la guarigione gli hanno mandato quello da guarito


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ai miei figli il GP e pure ai miei colleghi, è rimasto attivo per tutta la positività al Covid, durata circa un mese tra l’uno e l’altro. Poi quando ci e‘ arrivato il documento che certificava la fine dell’isolamento, hanno disattivato i GP.


quello vecchio, sempre rimasto attivo, si è disattivato quando ha ricevuto quello nuovo da guarigione


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ai miei figli il GP e pure ai miei colleghi, è rimasto attivo per tutta la positività al Covid, durata circa un mese tra l’uno e l’altro. Poi quando ci e‘ arrivato il documento che certificava la fine dell’isolamento, hanno disattivato i GP.


Per non parlare della menata dei tamponi a tutti i compagni di classe.
Quindi che ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Noi chiameremo direttamente l’ambulanza se e quando sarà necessario. Fino ad allora nessuno saprà nulla. Nel caso quindi veicoleremo l’infezione, un po’ come si fa con il raffreddore o la varicella (Che io ho fatto a 35 anni).


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ai miei figli il GP e pure ai miei colleghi, è rimasto attivo per tutta la positività al Covid, durata circa un mese tra l’uno e l’altro. Poi quando ci e‘ arrivato il documento che certificava la fine dell’isolamento, hanno disattivato i GP.


Per non parlare della menata dei tamponi a tutti i compagni di classe.
Quindi che ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Noi chiameremo direttamente l’ambulanza se e quando sarà necessario. Fino ad allora nessuno saprà nulla. Nel caso quindi veicoleremo l’infezione, un po’ come si fa con il raffreddore o la varicella (Che io ho fatto a 35 anni).


----------

